# anyone work at "best buy" or something like that?



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Please pm me, we need to buy some stuff for the new business.

Thanks,


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

My freind Gary might be able to help, 994-9494, tell him I sent you. He can get them wholesale and might do a 5-10% markup, or something along those lines depending on how much you get. Also has great deals on closeots sometimes. He sells DirecTV and uses there vendor.


----------

